# SWF 1501T screen just went black!



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

So I have been working through a stack of bags and pulled one off the machine (SWF 1501T) and when I went back with the next the screen is black and no response from any of the buttons. I tried turning it on and off a couple times and checked the connections but nothing seems to be working. Of course it's saturday night so I am going to have to wait until monday to get any kind of tech support. 

Has anyone had a similar issue? Any ideas where to start looking for the problem? I'm fairly new (ok to be honest REALLY new) at embroidery so I'm unsure if there is something I can do to get it going again.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

are you getting power to it at all? can you get to the reinitialize window at all? you might need to talk to Coldesi. I know they're pimping the Avance now, but they should be able to help with the swf still. did you have any kind of power outage?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

make sure the fans on the control box are not clogged with lint, if they are wipe them off. unplug the machine for a few mins and then try to start it back up. make sure all the connections are connected between the control box and the screen.

are you getting the control box to power up?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Your CPU board is bad. A new CPU board depending on what series you have either A,B, E can run between $1200 to $1800. Also don't call Coldesi they are not SWF anymore and haven't been for a few years. Shoot me a pm if you need assstance. Once you get a new CPU you will have to upload new software back into the machine as well.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks folks. The machine was a used re-man so it has two years of warranty. I was hoping it was something simple that I was missing but it does appear to be a board or controller. Might be the 5 volt setting not allowing the control box to fire up but I am not sure how to get at the potentiometer, mine is an E model and it doesn't look like the pictures that are available on line. I am trying to work through that part since travel for a tech is NOT included in the warranty while labor is and I'd like to learn to be proficient anyway so that's the last thing we are trying to work through although tough by phone and pictures. The upper control box gets power because the little fan up there spins when you turn the main power switch on so I am unsure what that means and my tech is supposed to get back with me today. The green and white wires up in the control box only have 3.35 volts so I don't know if that is possibly the issue but getting at the adjustment is different than he thought it would be so we took a break while he did some double checking on getting at the right spot in the main power box. I bought this through the ZSK dealer so they are not true SWF dealers but warranty the machine in house for me. I may still upgrade this machine to a ZSK before it's all said and done I just was looking for a little lower cost entry machine to see if I can get enough business to be working toward ROI. SO far this thing has been awesome and I've done a couple hundred bags and jackets just in the first month of operation.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Thanks folks. The machine was a used re-man so it has two years of warranty. I was hoping it was something simple that I was missing but it does appear to be a board or controller. Might be the 5 volt setting not allowing the control box to fire up but I am not sure how to get at the potentiometer, mine is an E model and it doesn't look like the pictures that are available on line. I am trying to work through that part since travel for a tech is NOT included in the warranty while labor is and I'd like to learn to be proficient anyway so that's the last thing we are trying to work through although tough by phone and pictures. The upper control box gets power because the little fan up there spins when you turn the main power switch on so I am unsure what that means and my tech is supposed to get back with me today. The green and white wires up in the control box only have 3.35 volts so I don't know if that is possibly the issue but getting at the adjustment is different than he thought it would be so we took a break while he did some double checking on getting at the right spot in the main power box. I bought this through the ZSK dealer so they are not true SWF dealers but warranty the machine in house for me. I may still upgrade this machine to a ZSK before it's all said and done I just was looking for a little lower cost entry machine to see if I can get enough business to be working toward ROI. SO far this thing has been awesome and I've done a couple hundred bags and jackets just in the first month of operation.


I sent you a private message. Please take a second to read it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Update on this issue. Jeff nailed the problem it was in fact the CPU board. I'm back up and running with many thanks to him for his help. The many knows his stuff and helped me a lot. Also a shout out for some very impressive response and help from Joseph at ABC Sewing Machine in LA, CA. They have some of the best customer service I have witnessed. Ever.


----------

